# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Vonesa periodave

## Almeg

Pershendetje.kam bere 2 here testin e shtatzanise.heren e pare doli i pavlefshem ndersa te dyten pozitiv.theksoj qe jam trajtuar me kontraceptive dhe kam marre edhe kokrren e emergjences 72 oreshe.ka alternative tjeter pervec shtatzanise?

----------

